# Pygora babies!



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

Look what I found when I got home! Alli's pygora gave her two babies!



lol - back to the drawing board on my genetics -- I predicted highest odds for white like mom, then apricot, then a reveal of a pygmy pattern. Oh well, that was for a white heavy pygora doe with no pedigree (no clue what that white coat was hiding).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

beautiful....congrats :stars:


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

both boys. Alli tells me there was a third smaller kid (so triplets) that was born dead. of course that was the doeling. 

2 more pygoras due anytime now. Then the 2 alpines and alpine-boer soon after (lol - those are bred to the angora buck too).


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

They are gorgeous!!!! Is pygora a mix of angora and pygmy? How big do they get?


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

yes, pygoras are a mix of pygmy and angora. The 3 Allison has are 'heavy' pygoras -- at least 75% angora and only slightly smaller than the angora buck. The babies were sired by full angora buck, and so will be closer to 90% and we pretty much expect the same size as the angora.

Second doe had twins yesterday -- a milk chocolate buckling and a white doeling.


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

lol -- we are getting a rainbow from this buck ... so far a light grey nigora, and the above pygoras in black, dark chocolate, light chocolate and white. Can't wait to see what the next pygora (the blue-eyed doe) gives us! Fingers crossed for more doelings!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

wow!! they are ADORABLE!!!! congrats!

they look like they're really soft......like real life stuffed animals!!! if I were you, I would be petting these all day. they're all so cute!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Super cute!!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

What a great breed ur making there now if I can get so e spots in there lol


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

Third set of twins ...buckling and doeling ... both got their mom's blue eyes.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice ill take one of those does were u located


----------



## animalcowgirl (May 28, 2013)

So cute!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

Alli is planning to keep both does and the light colored buckling. The first two wethers are already 'pre-sold' to a petting farm near us. That just leaves the last buckling (blue-eyed chocolate). She has two of the moms (the two who have horns and are not friendly - to us or to the other goats) listed for sale after the kids are weaned. The polled mom isn't particularly friendly to us either, but at least she gets along with the other goats - and she has the best wool of the three. mid-Michigan. pm and I will put you in touch with Alli if you are interested.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Such gorgeous animals !! The babies are beautiful 
Congrats !


----------

